# The Arrangement - by Da Games Elite (~BBW (multiple), Friendship, Eating, ~~WG, ~~WL)



## Da Games Elite

_(~BBW (multiple), Friendship, Eating, ~~WG, ~~WL _&#8211; When a girl makes a compromise to lose weight, her friend is forced to replace her role as “the necessary fat girl”.) 

*The Arrangement
By Da Games Elite*​
(Author’s Note: It’s been awhile since I’ve posted something here, hasn’t it? Well, I’m not dead, for one. I was just writing other sorts of things which have little to no rellivence to this site at all. I won’t go into detail on those works. In any case, now I’m back with a newer work. This is a sort of fantasy that came to me in a rather magnificent dream I had, and a I hope it works out well in written form! As some people might expect from my stories, there is a rather strong, while not likely, plausible plotline, of course laced with several FA details...and now, before I come off sounding arrogant, please enjoy!

PS! I don't think there's anything controversial like the Stepfather in this story, lol!)

*Chapter 1*

“Really, Alexia! Don’t you think you should at least get dressed for gym once in your life?”

Melissa stared at her soft companion, sitting with her cushion of a rear end spread out on the bleacher of the gym, leaning back casually with her MP3 player in her ears. 

Alex glanced down at her, and sighed.

“What’s the point of going to gym anyway? All you do is sweat, gag, and pant. I have better things to do.”

“Like what? A pie-eating contest?” Melissa asked, in exasperation.

Melissa and Alex had been good friends for the past fifteen years of their eighteen year-long lives. When Melissa had first met Alex, their parents had been friends for years previously. Alex’s mom was, in life, rather reserved, and held her daughter back from enjoying many things in life. When she died, after the grieving process of course, Alex had overindulged in all the things she believed she had “missed” in life.

Things Melissa had chosen not to indulge in.

Such as food.

By the time they reached sixth grade, Alex was a pudgy 140 lbs at 5’6”, while Melissa was 5’2” and 110 lbs. Now, at the end of their Senior year of high school, Alex was pushing the borders of obesity at 190 lbs and 5’7”. For the record, Melissa was only 5’4” and 124.

“So what do you want me to do?” Alex asked.

“Diet and exercise might help,” Melissa mumbled, half heartedly.

“But Melissa! Every group of friends needs a fat girl to make the skinny girls look better!”

Melissa giggled slightly, but finally said, “You know what, Alex? I’ll give you the rest of the day to think of some sort of compromise we can make. I really want you go lose some weight, ya know?”

“I know,” Alex said, grinning slightly as she began to scheme.

Knowing Alex, Melissa knew she’d find some sort of wormhole out of dieting. Well, as far as Melissa was concerned, Alex should be lighter than she, Melissa, was at that moment. She grinned slightly as she broke out into a run at the PE teacher’s command.

After gym ended, Melissa joined Alex outside of the court. With a small smile, Melissa teased her larger friend, “Thought of anything good yet, Alex?”

“I have a few ideas,” Alex said, smirking slightly, “I think the best one is the first one I thought of, but I doubt you’d go with it.”

“Fair enough,” Melissa said, “What about the others?”

“Not good enough,” Alex said, smiling so her deep dimples and double chin were exaggerated a little more than ordinarily.

The rest of the day passed slowly. Melissa asked after every period, whenever Alex and her passed in the halls, if she had figured something out yet. Each occasion she asked, she replied “Not yet…”

Neither of them took clubs, but neither of them were ready to return to their own homes. Alex and Melissa took a ride home, stopping at McDonalds, to Melissa’s annoyance. As a personal opinion, she did enjoy the occasional cheese burger at a fast food restaurant, but Alex absolutely loved it. And not just occasional, either.

“Alex, you are aware this entire establishment has enough calories stacked in that one building to nurish about twenty towns in Bangladesh, right?”

“Well, sucks for them, huh?” Alex laughed, taking a bite out of her cheeseburger.

“Hope you enjoy it,” Melissa said, smiling with a slight insidious grin as she sipped delicately at her coke, “After today, you won’t have one of those for a good amount of time.”

“We’ll see about that,” Alex responded, taking another bite out of the burger, “Melissa, I’m going to use the first idea.”

“What?”

“The one that I thought you wouldn’t go with?”

“Oh yeah. That one. What’s it like?”

Alex smiled. It wasn’t a pleasant smile, but more of an evil grin. The same kind of grin Melissa had just displayed when talking about how Alex would not eat a burger for an extended period of time. Staring at her friend with that grin made Melissa crack up, which made Alex crack up in response.

“Alright, seriously, what is it this time?”

“Well,” Alex said, placing the burger down for a moment to speak, “For every pound of weight I lose, you have to gain it.”

“Come again?” Melissa couldn’t of heard correctly. Or perhaps Alex was joshing her.

“There has to be one fat friend in this group, Melissa,” Alex said, “This deal lasts only until we both exchange places in the weight department, and then I’ll help you lose it all. I just want you to see how good it feels to be plump.”

Melissa cracked up, “Cramminy, Alex! You’ve got to be joking! What were the other options you were coming up with?”

“Not as good,” Alex said, “For example, one was that you just shaved your head.”

“I’m not Brittney Spears you know…”

“That’s why that idea sucked,” Alex said, “But, seriously, what’s the big deal about putting on, I don’t know, thirty-five pounds of weight?”

“You kind of nailed it on the head with that last sentence…” Melissa mumbled, glancing out of her from the corner of her eye.

“Alright! I give up! You could always just let me remain an inflated blimp…” Melissa said, a crooked smirk of victory on her face.

“Oh no you don’t!” Melissa snarled. She wouldn’t lose this opportunity to make Alex lose weight, “College!”

“What about it?”

“We’ll start in college!” Melissa laughed, “You and me! Pound for pound!”

“You’re actually accepting it?” Alex giggled, her stomach heaving up and down.

“You bet your ass I’m ready for the challenge!” Melissa knew how to lose massive amounts of weight quickly. She would be in and out of this situation AND take care of the Freshman fifteen all in one sitting. Kill two birds with one stone, and leave the winner.

“Alright,” Alex said, “Whatever you say. In three months college starts, so you better get ready.”

“Oh, you know I’m ready,” Melissa laughed.


----------



## Dhomberger

I like this a lot, the idea is very unique. I hope you continue this.


----------



## ernanim

Ooh, love this idea. Keep going!


----------



## blnk1215

I nearly missed this story, but a friend recommended to me it and I'm very, very glad he did. Everything's excellent so far and it'll be a lot of fun watching as the role of fat girl in the group changes places. I can only guess at the personality changes that will follow.


----------



## Da Games Elite

*Chapter 2

* By the time Melissa arrived at college, she and Alex had spent a grand total of a month together over the summer. Every day was spent overflowing with fun, but not without the ever constant talking about Alex losing weight.

And, naturally, the ever constant reply about the agreement.

The moment Melissa and Alex (who were roommates) walked into their dorm, Alex grinned broadly, in triumph.

“Melissa! You know what this means, right?”

“You’ve got to lose exactly what I gain, alright?” Melissa wasn’t afraid of the bet. Rather, she saw it as a victory. With Melissa’s determination, she’d lose all the weight before college was done. On the other hand, she’d ensure Alex remained at that low, perfect weight. She grinned, feeling excitement enthrall her.

“Let’s go to McDonalds,” Alex said, smirking.

“Alright,” Melissa said, “Just don’t expect to eat all that much.”

“I don’t,” Alex said, smirking.

In a matter of minutes, they were at the nearest fast food place they could find (not a McDonalds, as originally planned, but rather a Burger King). Melissa looked for the largest, no doubt, most fattening thing on the menu. As she never really was a fan of fast food, she had no idea what was the most fattening. She glanced at Alex, pleadingly, who nodded.

In the end, Melissa was given a large order of fries and a rather large burger, with a large drink. Alex had ordered, for herself, to Melissa’s disgust, the same along with a salad.

“Today is the day you lose weight!” Melissa said, as they sat down on a somewhat clean seat by the window.

“Who said I’m eating it?” Alex asked, smirking.

“What?”

“I ordered it for you,” Alex said, smiling. “The salad is for me.”

Melissa felt her stomach twist. Two meals? She didn’t know what was going through Alex’s mind right now. Surely this was some sort of trick, right? Alex must be intimidating her in order to make her call off the contest. Well, she wouldn’t fall for that! Not any time soon!

She first began eating her own fries, one by one. She was indifferent for the taste, neither enjoying it nor disliking it. Rather, she was simply neutral. She finished the fries, eventually, and started on the burger. This too she ate without any opinion on the taste. All the while, Alex nibbled on her salad, which she had smothered in so much dressing it probably lost its nutritional value under calories of creamy dressing.

The moment she took the final nibble of her burger, she glanced at the second helping. She felt a wave of disgust fill her. The grease in the burger was starting to catch up with her senses. She could feel a disgusting sensation fill her, almost tempting her to vomit. But she chose against that, and took the second order of fries.

Once she finished the second order, she felt her filled stomach. She felt rather lethargic in her seat, her fingers covered with grease. She wiped them off on her napkin as Alex finished her salad.

“That was tastier than I expected!” Alex said, smiling.

“You covered it in dressing, that’s why,” Melissa said in a slightly strained voice. “Next time you can’t eat the dressing.”

“Awww…”

“Now you have to exercise,” Melissa said, a slight edge to her voice, “while I watch!”

“That’s kinda cruel…”

“Too bad for you,” Melissa began laughing, but stopped soon after as she felt the food she just ate rise into her throat. She swallowed the food before she could upchuck, but still felt an acidic taste fill her mouth.

When they arrived home, Melissa sat down on a sofa, “Alex, clear that part of the room. You need to do some aerobics.”

“Aerobics? Can’t you clear the room up?” Alex asked, incredulous.

“Oh, I would love to,” Melissa said, smirking, “but I have to carry out my end of the bargain, don’t I?”

Alex shook her head, “Alright, I see how it is. I’ll do it.”

Melissa scratched her hard stomach, contently, as Alex heaved her stuff out of the way to clear a patch on the floor. She watched as her friend did a grand total of five or six sit ups on command, and six or seven push ups. Melissa sighed, her annoyance evident, “C’mon! Can’t you do better?”

“I’m trying, alright?” Alex pleaded, “But it’s so hard!”

“Alright, make the effort!” Melissa snarled. “I’m not gaining seventy pounds of weight just to watch you complain! Now get to it!”

“Alright, geez…drill sergeant…”

(Continued in post 7 of this thread)


----------



## billedmeup

It's a fun story. I am looking forward to the next chapter. Reminds me of the old Daffy Duck cartoon where Daffy puts the Thanksgiving Turkey on a diet and makes him exercise while Daffy eats all the food and gets fat.


----------



## Da Games Elite

*Chapter 3*


Three weeks had passed since the start of this entire experiment. Surprisingly, despite the workout regimes from hell that Alex had been suffering through, there had been little change in her physical body. She had lost three pounds, granted, but her arms were no less jiggly, her waist hardly smaller, and her face barely a tad bit less rounded than before.

On the other hand, Melissa had changed, if only a little. Five pounds extra didn’t change her too greatly. She had lost virtually all definition on her abdomen, granted, but she didn’t look fat or anything. Not yet, at least. Her pants did dig a little into her belly, which did stick out a little more than usual. Still, it could be much worse.

It would be much worse.

Melissa sat down in her chair, which had grown more comfortable since the first day, and indulged in watching Alex struggle to do another sit up.

“Hurry up and do another twenty, Alex!” Melissa chucked another donut into her mouth, its creamy center smearing over her tongue.

“Hey! Why don’t you come down and do it yourself!” Alex cried, her body limp on the ground, her stomach heaving up and down as she gasped for air.

“Well, I would, but that might ruin our arrangement, right?” Melissa teased.

“Damn,” Alex snarled.

The rest of the week passed in a similar fashion. While the thought of eating fast food still disgusted Melissa, she had developed a sort of sweet tooth. She would refuse to eat fast food so long as Alex steadily bought her a regular supply of donuts, chocolate, and cakes. While this wasn’t as speedy a path to obesity as devouring food developed for a nation who wanted instant gratification, as Melissa saw it, it was a slower, more efficient, manner of weight gain.

“You know, maybe if you ate healthier food you might lose more weight,” Melissa commented, poking her friend’s mushy love handle.

“I guess,” Alex giggled.

Melissa pushed herself up, and dialed the pizza delivery guy. Alex pushed herself up, delicately, as her stomach was no doubt sore from the exercise. “You ordering out?”

“Yeah,” Melissa commented.

“Can I have some?”

“No.”

“Please?”

“I’m ordering you a salad! The pie’s mine!”

And so when the pizza delivery man came, he gave Melissa a full pizza with onions and pepper, and gave Alex a salad, no dressing, just oil and vinegar.

Melissa devoured the first slice with no difficulty, as she did the second and third slices as well. It was the fourth slice that she got full on. She sighed, “I’ll just keep it in the fridge for later.”

“If I have to eat this stupid salad,” Alex said, a grin on her lips, “you have to eat the entire pie!”

“You’ve got to be kidding me,” Melissa moaned, rubbing her softer stomach in her hands.

She took a fifth slice, and devoured it. She managed to ignore the pain the first slice, thinking instead of some television show, preferably an anime (she was something of an anime fan), and that managed to push her through the fifth slice. Slice six was a little trickier, but she managed to pass through it. Seven was when she mumbled, “I can’t do it.”

“I guess I have to eat it for—”

Melissa shoved the piece into her mouth at this, smearing sauce on her lips, which she delicately whipped off.

She felt like puking after slice eight.

(Continued in post 10 of this thread)


----------



## the_strength_within

Digging the story so far.. sad that it's only in such small segments.. but still very nice ^_^


----------



## Tsap

Yeppers. I find this idea quite tasteful. Turning tables has always appealed to me and though I still secretly wish both the girls would finally end comfortably heavy, I am not too shocked to find some weight-loss either. Especially I like the pace the changes are happening. This will propably be one of my favourites, I imagine.


----------



## Da Games Elite

*Chapter 4*

Melissa had spent three months total on the Krispy Kreme diet, and Alex had spent three months total on the salad with oil and vinegar diet, and already things had started changing for the two teens.

Alexs body had shrunken. Her convex stomach had decreased an inch or so, her arms had grown a little less ample. Her double chin had receeded, as had her thunder thighs and her chubby cheeks. She was still at 162, but it was a step up from 180.

But, as before, Melissa was ahead in the game. She had felt the changes to her body as time passed every second of every day. Her love handles, she now had love handles, were pressing against the sides of her already tight jeans. Her belly was forcing the zipper into a strained position where, any second now, it might break. Her arms had grown rather thick, as had her calves and thighs. Whenever she walked, she could feel a shockwave run up her body that shook her flesh. The upside was her breasts had gone up a size.

She was at the moment 154 pounds, only eight pounds away from Alex.

She felt like a sumo wrestler.

And yet that didnt stop her from plopping down on her now extremely comfortable chair to watch her partner do her average of fifty sit ups in the morning.

Excellent! Melissa said, folding her arms over her gelatonaus stomach. Good for today! Down to breakfast, Alex!

Fine, Alex reached for Melissas hand, which she accepted. Her friend pulled Alex to her feet, both of them staggering slightly.

Youre looking great, Melissa said, smiling so her deep dimples showed.

So are you, Alex laughed.

Very funny, Melissa mumbled.

No, really! Alex mumbled. You look gorgeous!

If youre trying to get off easy, forget it, Melissa said. The agreement is final, Alex! Face facts! Im not letting you off easy. At all.

Fine, fine, Alex mumbled.

Eventually, they reached the breakfast hall. Melissa waited for Alex to bring her a tray of food, for she had gotten so used to sitting down she didnt feel like getting up to get something like food when Alex could get it for her.

Melissa could understand now why Alex had been so reluctant to work out with her all those times. This felt strangely relaxing, strangely comfortable. Her butt no longer ached from sitting down, as it had with her muscular rear-end. She could get used to this. Nevertheless, however, she knew once this was done shed return to her normal lifestyle. This would be an ancient memory, forgotten by years and years of time.

Alex returned, and plopped Melissas tray of muffins and pancakes in front of her, while Alex herself reached for her own plate of muffins.

She was about to grab it with her wide fingers when Melissa snatched it off her plate.

What the hell!? Alex stammered, scandalized.

Diet, Alex, remember? Melissa responded, taking a bite of out the muffin.

Alex reached for a second muffin, only for Melissa to grab that one too. She shoved the whole thing into her mouth, and chewed obscenely.

Mean fat ass, Alex mumbled, reaching for another muffin (out of the ten remaining) only for Melissa to grab the entire plate, and place it on her own tray.

I have to get rid of all temptation, Alex, Melissa pointed out, smirking, so get back to eating your broccoli omlette.

This egg looks like its made out of plastic

Probably is, Melissa mumbled as she munched through two muffins, one in each hand.

You know something, Melissa? Alex asked, I think youll make a nice fat friend.

What?

You are a natural born glutton, Alex giggled.

Maybe I should take the omlette too Melissa mumbled, shaking her head so her slight double chin jiggled slightly.

I think youre fatter than me now, Alex commented, poking her friends soft love handle.

Im lighter.

And shorter.

This was true. Melissa couldnt deny this.

Well, youve been fatter longer.

Yeah, but youre gaining faster.

Alright, well, lets see what happens! Melissa laughed, holding her head high so her double chin stretched over her pudgy neck. Well see what youre saying once I return to my normal, beautiful self after this arrangement is over.

You are beautiful, though, Alex laughed. So cute and cuddly!

Alright, stop before you sound like a lesbian.

Fair enough.


----------



## Da Games Elite

*Chapter 5*​
As the month of June came around, Melissa awoke from her bed, her now substantial belly rolling over her soft legs as she tried to pull herself up from her bed. She had grown used to the new center of gravity she now had, but even so, it didnt mean that she didnt have trouble sitting up in the morning. At least she couldnt kick herself off the bed as she was used to.

Melissa hugged her now soft, mushy breasts in between her thick, pudgy arms as she scratched her soft chin, her double chin now visible. As she took steps into the kitchen, her belly jiggled up and down, up and down, her love handles forcing into the sides of her pants. Her legs jiggled as well, but it was her stomach that was winning the jiggling contest.

Now at 182 pounds, she had exceeded her end of the bargain. She slumped down into a seat, and watched as Alex struggled to burn off the last three pounds of her debt.

She truly was an athlete now. Her six pack was evident in her belly shirt, along with her shorts. Her hair was tied into a ponytail behind her as she did her fiftieth sit up of the morning. Her arms were knotted with thick biceps and triceps.

She forced herself into a sitting position, as she stared at Melissa. With a grin, she said, Morning, fatso!

Shut up, Melissa snarled. Alright, I think we can agree that the agreement is all done now, right?

Alex smirked, Why do you say that? I still have to lose three more pounds. You want to end it now and let me go just like that?

Yeah! Melissa said, smirking. And Id like you to bring me back to normal.

Normal, huh? Alex smirked. You see, that wont work out so easily, piggy!

What the hell? Wasnt that the agreement the entire time? After this was over, Alex would train Melissa so she could return to her petite, slender frame. Was she going to backstab her halfway through the game?

Alex grinned, I guess I could do it, but arent you too much of a fatty to work out?

What? Melissa was going to object, but then sighed. Yeah, it was true. She no longer was her beautiful, slender self, but that didnt mean she wanted it. She wanted to be that slender, that beautiful!

Let me do some sit ups, alright? Melissa snarled, getting on the ground so her soft rear end cushioned her as if she were sitting on a sofa. It felt rather nice, actually.

She tried to do a sit up, but her rather large belly was getting in the way. It forced her back down, the flesh jiggling significantly. Alex had a smug little expression on her face as she said, quite bluntly, Giving up already?

Shut up! snarled Melissa as she tried a second one. She had felt the muscle which had once been so very firm become mush over the time she had spent devouring those sweets, but it had all been for Alexs sake.

Alright, Ill be right back, Alex giggled, walking away to the kitchen.

You arent going to cheat me, are you? Melissa shouted, struggling to do a third sit up.

Alex returned with, to Melissas mild surprise, a box of Krispy Kreme donuts. She took a bite out of one as she leaned against the wall, grinning. Melissas eyes penetrated Alexs as she devoured a second donut.

You want one? Alex said after finishing the first donut. She held out the box, which Melissa accepted, grudgingly.

So much for that, Melissa mumbled, chewing into the first donut.

Well, we always need one fat friend in this group to make the other more beautiful, Alex giggled. I guess I would be that person, right?

Not really, Melissa said, smirking to herself.

It was a brilliant plan, actually. A perfect way of revenge. Shed lose weight. She was an athlete, after all! This was nothing! This fifty pounds of bulk, or was it seventy, would be gone in a matter of months! She was more determined than that girl was. But Alex would never even realize what was happening until it was all over! She grinned.

Alex, here, hold the box for me, Melissa tossed the box over, spilling sugar on Alexs chest.

Hey! That costs money, you know! Alex shouted before munching on a donut herself.

Melissa grinned. Im gonna try losing some weight if you dont mind.

You wont make it, Melissa, Alex laughed, chewing on her donut still. Without you forcing me, I would have never even bothered to do it. I dont know anyone whos nutty enough to lose that much weight AND keep it off without a really good trainer.

As Melissa pressed her forehead against her soft, mushy knees for the seventh pushup, she grinned. Even though she was sweating, she knew this extra bulk was only a temporary setback. She would win this game, and she knew it. It was just a matter of how long it took for Alex to become a pudgeball again and Melissa to return to her svelte form.

It couldnt be that hard. Surely not.


----------



## xman846

This story is very cool so far! Please do more! Thanks!


----------



## traxdata

please continue?


----------



## hydraman18

Hey, give the man some time to work!


----------



## morepushing13

keep it coming!!


----------



## PlusNY

Please continue!!!


----------



## Da Games Elite

Sorry for the lack of updates. I've been extremely hectic as of late. I'll probably post a new part within the next couple of days or so.


----------



## Da Games Elite

*CHAPTER 6*​


Aw, to hell with it!

There was no motivation left in her. It had been a full year since the beginning of the deal, since the genesis of this ridiculous diet, and now, at the end of it all, they had fallen not only at square one, but five squares behind it!

Melissa was right; it didnt take long for Alex to return to being a ball of pure pudge. And then some. She was now pushing 200 pounds in just a matter of months! How it was physically possible was anyones guess. But it had happened. She was living proof of that.

But so was Melissa.

Now, they were dead even in weight.

You win, Alex, Melissa grumbled, sitting on a chair that was normally hard (thankfully, due to the thick layer of excess flesh, she felt as though she were sitting on a cushion.)

Dont I always? Alex laughed. The best thing is that youre fatter than I am still.

This was true. Due to the height difference, Alex was 100%. It was almost sickening, but true.

Melissa opened the bag she had brought with her, extracting two donuts. Alex eyed them, greedily, before Melissa plopped both of them into her own, greedy mouth. She savored each nanosecond before turning to her friend, I hate you.

Dont worry, Melissa! Alex said, putting a rather soft, pudgy arm around her friends equally thick neck. At the end of the day, theres always serendipity: finding something good in something bad!

Youre a hopeless optimist Melissa grumbled.

*END*

(Sorry about such a short ending. I have a bigger, more tempting story in my head, and this was getting in the way. I hope you enjoyed it.)


----------



## BellySpongelover

Hey man, at least it's closure. Can't wait till your next tale.


----------



## tranquilo

perhaps another skilled writer would be interested in writing a more detailed conclusion?


----------



## a77

.. well maybe not that bad, but still .. 
you had it going for a top ten wg-story there and I know this is supposed to be a place for encouragment and everything, but this plot and your writing skills along with the story published so far demands for a better ending than this!
(actually the ending is not that bad, but there is so much potential in what you had going. at least that is my opinion, but then again, thanks for contributing. i am not so i should perhaps keep my mouth shut here.. )

looking forward for your next story.


----------

